# This dude uses an 880 in the tree



## Plasmech (Sep 21, 2009)

Crazy. That's a huge saw!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvqlQiaqjQw


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 21, 2009)

he must not own any thing except a handsaw, ms361 and that 880.......


----------



## ozzy42 (Sep 21, 2009)

Man ,I hate using a361 in the tree for more than just a few cuts.

That was crazy,but at the same time awesome.


----------



## capetrees (Sep 21, 2009)

Talk about overkill. It's just a waste when that much bar sticks out the opposite side. And don't anyone tell me he has complete control over that machine in the air like that. No way.


----------



## Plasmech (Sep 21, 2009)

I think a 440 would have gotten the job done.


----------



## arborist (Sep 21, 2009)

ouch! someone needs a couple saws.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Plasmech (Sep 21, 2009)

Why didn't he pull up a portable saw mill while he's at it.


----------



## arborist (Sep 21, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Why didn't he pull up a portable saw mill while he's at it.



hahahaha!
yeah,why mess around? should have been dropping lumber not logs with all that weight up there.lol


----------



## kkottemann (Sep 25, 2009)

clean up is goanna be a #####!


----------



## heatsink (Sep 26, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Crazy. That's a huge saw!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvqlQiaqjQw



That was a cool video. thanks


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 26, 2009)

Guy looked pretty green in the beginning with all those gay snap cuts...not to mention the tiny little pieces.

I was surprized to see he actually knows how to make a box though, (once we finally got there) to bad everything stabbed into the ground instead of landing flat like its supposed to.

Other than that and his lanyard looking too long, therefore making him look awkward from time to time... guys definately strong, I'll give him that. 

Oh yeah, and the first saw looked dull too. 

He obviously just bought that big saw for this tree, probably didnt have another bar and chain combo for it yet.


----------



## AshTree (Oct 3, 2009)

*660 is all that you need... actually not even...*

I have used a 660 in a tree more than I care to imagine... then I bought my own 441 so I never had to do it again... No one who has been taught how to bore cut would bother to carry that thing up there... I can't even imagine how he got it started up there, I have enough trouble keeping them running and going on the ground let alone up in the air...

My two cents...

Ash


----------



## JTinaTree (Oct 8, 2009)

As soon as I tried to hang that monster on my saddle, It would have pulled my pants right off my skinny [email protected]#, He's got to be strong just to get that saw up to make the back cut.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 9, 2009)

Even if that guy chose the wrong saw , credit is due he is strong and just carrying that saw on my belt would wear me out , I can't stand running the 66 out of the bucket , but that's me and I am a baby ..


----------



## Plasmech (Oct 9, 2009)

So the way he makes snap cuts...is that "normal"? Is that the way you snap when the trunk/branch has just a bit of lean to it and is not vertical?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 9, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> So the way he makes snap cuts...is that "normal"? Is that the way you snap when the trunk/branch has just a bit of lean to it and is not vertical?


Kinda sorta normal , but he could of done the tree in half the cuts and half the saw...


----------



## clearance (Oct 9, 2009)

Why make the snap cuts? A saw like that will just blow right through. Done that with a 288. Waste of time and effort.


----------



## Plasmech (Oct 9, 2009)

He was using a 361 when making said snap cuts.

By the way, I ran my 25" bar on my 361 for the first time today. Was cutting through 24" diameter locust. It really surprised me...the 361 can run a 25 quite nicely, even though it's at it's upper limit. 




clearance said:


> Why make the snap cuts? A saw like that will just blow right through. Done that with a 288. Waste of time and effort.


----------



## clearance (Oct 9, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> He was using a 361 when making said snap cuts.
> 
> By the way, I ran my 25" bar on my 361 for the first time today. Was cutting through 24" diameter locust. It really surprised me...the 361 can run a 25 quite nicely, even though it's at it's upper limit.



Snap cutting is very rarely needed.


----------



## JTinaTree (Oct 9, 2009)

clearance said:


> Snap cutting is very rarely needed.



It depends on where you are working.. I do Removals quite often where I have to snap cut and throw the blocks out of the way to miss something on the ground ie..fence or rose bush etc..


----------



## clearance (Oct 10, 2009)

JTinaTree said:


> It depends on where you are working.. I do Removals quite often where I have to snap cut and throw the blocks out of the way to miss something on the ground ie..fence or rose bush etc..



On small blocks you can cut through with the 020 while holding the block, then throw it with both hands. On big blocks, they stay put.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Oct 10, 2009)

I hate climbing with an 88 but on some jobs fast cuts trump weight saving, getting the damn thing started is a mare in the tree. I have climbed with an 090 a few times, Im only in my 30's and dont think I could do that again!


----------



## tshanefreeman (Oct 10, 2009)

With regards to 'Snap Cuts', I personally feel that they are a vital resource to an arborist. Yes, they aren't always needed or required, but when you are in a certain location or situation that you need a little more control and don't have enough room to rig them down.....snap cuts work great! I totally agree that they work great if you need to throw piece away from an obstacle. Yes, the arborist can cut small and large blocks straight through and then throw them, but the level of 'safe' control is diminished. Snap cuts allow you the time to holster your saw and then worry about throwing the wood.

My bet is that this arborist and crew were simply hired to get this beech to the ground.....no clean-up. This would explain the large chunks and small snaps.


----------

